# Boss V Plow



## FordTruckGuy96 (Mar 18, 2015)

Hello
I am new to the snowplow world and was wondering if I could get some help. I recently purchased an 89 F250 with and old Boss RT1 V Plow on it. I know the plow is really old and hasn't been made for 20 years or so. I bought it because it wasn't a bad price and I can take the plow and directly mount it to my 87 F250 diesel. I am trying to figure out how to remove the plow from the mount though so I can take the truck and move it to a different location then where I am storing it. And I have absolutely no idea how to do so. I am good at taking things apart and putting them back together on trucks and cars but have no idea where to begin on the plow. Also the 89 that currently has the plow mounted to it does not start due to a bad flexplate, and the truck with the plow attached is too big for the trailer I have available to me. Any info (and possibly pictues) is welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Well you are near to me I live in Oak Park. I had a few older Boss plows no idea what model.

Where are you in relationship to me ?

Maybe I could swing by and show you what I know....and do not know


----------



## FordTruckGuy96 (Mar 18, 2015)

I am located in Redford


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

You are not too far off my route to Toledo. If you want shoot my your number and I will give you a call

I am going to be gone Thursday - Monday so if you need it before then I might be able to swing by Wed evening.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

On a Call;1982662 said:


> Where are you in relationship to me ?


Sounds like 1st date........


----------



## FordTruckGuy96 (Mar 18, 2015)

Gee, thanks! That makes me feel so much better.


----------



## FordTruckGuy96 (Mar 18, 2015)

I was able to up load some pictures of the plow to my profile but can't get them into these posts. Please feel free to look at them and give me advice.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Gee thanks old dog...which one of these guys are you ?? 



 lol, did you find any gold.

All my Boss plows have had quick disconects. I would be surprised that yours does not have on also.

Have you ever seen how plows work ? Hook up ? You might want to Google Boss Plow hook up

Good luck if you need help let me know. They are all simple IMO

Should be 0 unbolting


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Quick question, does your plow have a chain on it or not?


----------



## FordTruckGuy96 (Mar 18, 2015)

Yes it has a chain on it. Why? Does that male it easier or harder to remove?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

That puts the years in better view. 
The earliest boss's were chain lift. Since no pics are posted it's hard to tell what someone has.
So, make sure the lift cylinder is all the way down, kickstand, timber, or floor jack under the A frame. Pull the mounting pins, and remove hoses and chain


----------



## FordTruckGuy96 (Mar 18, 2015)

Okay I will have to try that later today, and also I was able to post pictures on my profile. Would a pallet underneath throw it off.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

it can be hard to pull the pins with all the weight on the ground or pallet,, etcetc.

On my chain lifts you can find a sweet spot, by just lifting the plow just a little,(after lowering it) it will be free and not binding on the pins.

Just the opposite of how you put it on
Hook up the chain and lift it a little,
This allows you to swing the plow into position to install the pins.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I think sno is dead on on the process.

Can't see profiles on the mobile site


----------



## FordTruckGuy96 (Mar 18, 2015)

Okay, just realized, that why I hate mobile sites, and I wish I had been able to put the plow on the truck, unfortunately it has been attached to the truck up in the air and now the truck has two broken front leafs


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

no power from the truck?

Your going to want to use a jack or 2 and blocking
to manipulate the plow.

Lift it until you can get the chain off.
then lower the blade.

Then get a BFH and hit the pins hard so they go flying.

Be careful the plow frame may move when free.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

You can also remove the lift cylinder hydro hose. BUT you'll get hydro everywhere,,, AND WATCH the toes.


----------

